# Incra LS 17 or LS 25 Fence system



## knickam (Aug 31, 2015)

Ok Planning on getting the Incra 27" by 43" offset router table top.

What I am unsure about is what LS fence system to go for,
The LS 17 or the LS 25

I would prefer to have the whole mounting bracket within the table edges and not partly hanging over the side. 
I don't want to make a larger top as I am at my limit for space with the 43" one

Can I get full travel on the LS 17 with the mounting plate mounted fully on the table?

If the answer above is yes how much extra travel could I have with the LS 25 again if the mounting plate is fully on the table?

My thinking is go for the LS 25 if I get some more travel as the difference in cost is very little.


----------



## greenacres2 (Dec 23, 2011)

Ian--looking at the description of the top they make (27" x 43" Offset Router Table Top), Incra's 27" x 43" top is predrilled for mounting the 17" fully on the top with full travel. With their drilling, the 25" fence can be mounted full on the top with 19" of travel, to get the full 25" the bracket hangs off the end.

When making your own you could really do the same thing...buy the 25", mount it within the confines of the table and drill a second mounting position if you needed the extra length. Only difference between the 17" and 25" is the extra 8"--so you'll want to take a look at where that would fall. Another possibility would be to go with the 17", drill a second mounting position, marking some reference point on the table top for the fence and adding 8" or 10" of additional depth by moving the mount. Couldn't get all the way to the bit that way for set-up, hence the reference point on the table.

I will say that i have the 17", and i have yet to wish i'd gone 25" for my router table. On the other hand, i have the 32" TS-LS on my table saw--and will at some point add the longer rails because i often am beyond 32" there!!

earl


----------



## furboo (Oct 12, 2015)

Hi Ian,

Yes, you get the full travel of the LS 17 with that table.

I have the same table dimensions, and I agree, I like to have the base mounted within the table edges. Unlike you, I didn't do enough research and bought the LS 25 without realizing I'd have to mount it outside the edges to get the full travel. :crying:

However, the LS Base is 9" long and a minimum of 4" needs to be on the table. So if mounted within the edges, you're wasting 5" of travel. But that means you're still getting an extra 3" with the LS 25 vs the LS 17 (if I'm adding everything up correctly... 25 - 17 - 5). Moreover, if I ever do have a project that needs another 5" of travel, it's pretty quick and easy to move the base mount.

I agree that the price difference isn't that great, so I'd still go with the LS 25. Regardless, you're making a great choice!


----------



## knickam (Aug 31, 2015)

Thank you both for just the info I was looking for.


----------



## knickam (Aug 31, 2015)

Oh well Santa's arrived early :grin:

Knocked up a temporary stand for the router top.

I deliberately made it high so i can try different heights by standing on scaffold boards to find what height it best for me.


----------



## greenacres2 (Dec 23, 2011)

Congratulations, nice looking set-up.

Probably an optical illusion, but that first picture looks like the table top slants up a bit from front to rear--i'm guessing it's level though. Does make me wonder about tilting up a few degrees--feeding work on a flat surface at times seems a little awkward, but a slight angle might be physically more functional for both right to left feed and applying pressure toward the fence at the same time. The downside, of course, would be that bits, pencils, and everything else would roll off!!

earl


----------

